
Show HN: Verticals – Intelligent landscape to portrait video cropper - avinashselvam
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/verticals-story-creator/id1503989709
======
Hackerlite
This is a cool concept. Could be really useful. I’d prefer it as a web app
over a mobile app. Any plans for that?

------
blcarson
In the immortal words of our generations greatest thespian and poet, Ryan
Reynolds:

"...but why?"

